# Probotix PXB- USB Breakout Board



## papermaker (Jun 4, 2013)

I just received my replacement PBX-USB breakout board from Probotix .The first board that was sent was a parallel port board that got its power from a power supply. That board was clearly marked as to where the power supply connected. My question is do I still need a power supply or does this board get its power through the USB cable?


----------



## jimemack (Jun 5, 2013)

Which model is it? That's important to know. The model PBX-2 instructions clearly state:

The PBX-2 has an experimental USB power supply jack. This jack can supply the +5V logic supply side of your drivers. *Do not plug in a USB cable without disconnecting JP6*.


----------



## papermaker (Jun 6, 2013)

As the title says it is a Probotix PBX-USB break out board.  My question to you is what is a JP6! This is all new to me so any simplification of term or explanation of term is a big help. I did get the power issue figured out.  I haven't attached a USB cable to the board yet as I am still gathering parts so that I can connect the cables to the stepper motors. Living in rural Maine does present problems as far as finding connectors and other bits. About the best we have is Radio Shack and that is just fun to go in and ask for a USB-B male to USB-B female panel mount cable. They look at you as if you have a third eye.


----------



## genec (Jun 6, 2013)

JP  usually stands for junction point, at which you can connect another cable, or use it for measuring voltages, although those are usually labeled TP for test point.anic:


----------

